# Tour Prologue - 6.4k



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Whenever I think of a le Tour prologue I think of Liege. The year I got to see a stage we almost went to see one in Liege. Instead we opted for the TTT in Arras, France. I have had many coincidences with the town of Liege, and one day I will get there. 

So, the 2012 edition starts with a 6.4k prologue in Belgium. Cancellara won here in 2004, but he is coming back from a broken collarbone. RadioSchleck(less) is a mess, but Spartacus is always allowed to race his own race. Will he power through and prove he is healed and his fitness is on form?

Many tilt their hat to Tony Martin as well. But with all the twists and turns of this course (there is even a 180 degree turn coming after a 45 degree bend...and its not even a turnaround point!), this could be decided by the rider with the best acceleration. Could Sagan pull this off?



















Coming off an injury,it;s a risk to pick Cancellara. But he always seems to do so well. And this could be RadioShack's best bet to get yellow. It is early to say that, but what a mess....


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS. I love your stage previews, and now it's that time of the year when your stage previews are for the best race of the year. You rock. I can't wait for Saturday. I've got Sagan on this one because I don't think Spartacus is quite back to form yet.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Fabian isn't that a risky pick IMO, his form has probably still improved in the last days/weeks.... He could be back. But, I'm going with my hearth and picking Sagan too! He said he'd go for it and his prologue in Suisse was impressive. That would be something, first stage of his first Tour...


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> Fabian isn't that a risky pick IMO, his form has probably still improved in the last days/weeks.... He could be back. But, I'm going with my hearth and picking Sagan too! He said he'd go for it and his prologue in Suisse was impressive. That would be something, first stage of his first Tour...


If he can keep up his form for three more weeks, he's gonna be earning me some mad fantasy points. Better enjoy him this year, because he'll be twice the price next year.


----------



## wtfbbq (Apr 5, 2012)

erj549 said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSS. I love your stage previews, and now it's that time of the year when your stage previews are for the best race of the year. You rock. I can't wait for Saturday. I've got Sagan on this one because I don't think Spartacus is quite back to form yet.


Wiggo or Sagan. Mr. C is more a sure bet on the longer courses.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

wtfbbq said:


> Wiggo or Sagan. Mr. C is more a sure bet on the longer courses.



This may be Wiggo's year, indeed.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Need big power + bike handling. Looks like a great course for Cancellara.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I will pick Sagan or Goss. Wiggins won't want yellow this early. Long way to Paris to have to start defending yellow day one.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll pick Tony Martin. I agree with Spooky that Wiggo doesn't want to wear yellow yet.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

DZfan14 said:


> I'll pick Tony Martin. I agree with Spooky that Wiggo doesn't want to wear yellow yet.


you didnt pick zabriskie?


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Cancellara needs a win. I think he takes it.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

weltyed said:


> you didnt pick zabriskie?


I'd love to see Dave win, that would totally make my Tour. I wouldn't even mind if Wiggo or Cadel won after that. 


But, it doesn't seem like he has been that great at that distance for a while now.


----------



## OhSnap (Jun 21, 2012)

Sagan is too young to know any better....I pick Sagan!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

When I think about Liège, I hear echoes of Brel songs in the mist of old memories.....


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

I'll go with Martin. He seems to have recovered from his injury and will want to prove it.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> When I think about Liège, I hear echoes of Brel songs in the mist of old memories.....


In the port of Amsterdam...


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Sagan.

I could also see Wiggins getting the stage win but not really put a lot of effort into trying to defend it at this point in the race. 

I'll say: 
1. Sagan
2, Wiggins
3. FC


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

ITS TIME FOR THE BIG SHOW

I too think that Fabian has this one.

Now this is a TdF stage that I could complete and not be an hour back!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

biobanker said:


> ITS TIME FOR THE BIG SHOW
> 
> I too think that Fabian has this one.
> 
> Now this is a TdF stage that I could complete and not be an hour back!


 
Looking for the start order tomorrow I did find out Spartacus has one the last three prolouges in the TDF, and has actually won a prolouge in Liege in 2004 on an almost identical course. You might be right.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

erj549 said:


> If he can keep up his form for three more weeks, he's gonna be earning me some mad fantasy points. Better enjoy him this year, because he'll be twice the price next year.


Just curious, where are you playing fantasy TDF?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I've been google-driving that course. It's not as technical as you might think from looking at the map. 

Cancellara.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Will be interested to see how Cadel does v. Wiggins. 

This length should be home court advantage for Wiggo.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Of note: this Strava daily stage "segment" site. 

But they don't have the prologue. Odd.

2012 Tour de France | Strava — Cycling GPS Tracker, Analytics, Maps, Clubs and Competition


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

I think it will be Sagan, Cancellara or Martin, but since those have been picked I will go with a dark horse: Lars Boom!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Gerrant Thomas is my dark horse


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

Sparticus leads the charge.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Buzzard said:


> Just curious, where are you playing fantasy TDF?


I'm all up on the NBC fantasy cycling challenge here. They've got some pretty decent daily prizes, and I got a top 5 on one of the stages last year. I think this could be the year daddy gets some sweet new carbon wheels.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Frank Schleck will pull out this one and shut up all the naysayers. Word.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Evans is pouring sweat in his warmup on the turbo. Obviously pumped up.

Frank Schleck loses 30 seconds...Tony Martin has a flat!


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

gusmahler said:


> I'll go with Martin. He seems to have recovered from his injury and will want to prove it.


He finished 16 seconds back. Lost possibly 20 seconds due to his mechanical.

Guess I'll go with Wiggins.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

gusmahler said:


> He finished 16 seconds back. Lost possibly 20 seconds due to his mechanical.
> 
> Guess I'll go with Wiggins.


I swear I posted that before he finished. Wiggins in first by 0.4 seconds.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

I'd hate to be riding with your car being in your radio the entire stage.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow, Cancellara killed that stage.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

superjesus said:


> Sparticus leads the charge.


No kidding, he kicked eveyone's derriere.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

gusmahler said:


> Wow, Cancellara killed that stage.



He was flying  !!


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

That sucked so bad for Martin.

Good ride for Evans; 9 seconds off of Wiggins in the prologue isn't bad. 

Menchov looked good as well. 

Just like old times for Cancellara.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Sagan had a decent ride too, despite the dabble. Both him & Basso lost the rear of those bikes cornering. Martin...damn that sucks to see happen.

What's the deal with Wiggins bike, seemed really small?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

thechriswebb said:


> That sucked so bad for Martin.


In Martin's defense, he isn't much of a prologue specialist. Medium or longer distance and he is one of the few that can dethrone FC.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

Crikey - Leipheimer didn't fair well.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

spade2you said:


> In Martin's defense, he isn't much of a prologue specialist. Medium or longer distance and he is one of the few that can dethrone FC.


True. I expect him to win one in this Tour.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

spade2you said:


> In Martin's defense, he isn't much of a prologue specialist. Medium or longer distance and he is one of the few that can dethrone FC.


you do know he flatted right? How does being a specialist help not flatting?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

den bakker said:


> you do know he flatted right? How does being a specialist help not flatting?


I just saw the results and no longer get the channel. After killing a work computer, I don't watch live feeds.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Too bad for Martin. Hard to see how you can flat with rock hard tubulars on streets that have been cleaned and ridden over by more than 100 other riders.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

JackDaniels said:


> Too bad for Martin. Hard to see how you can flat with rock hard tubulars on streets that have been cleaned and ridden over by more than 100 other riders.


There's an article on VN talking about Specialized's new TT clincher tires, which he was riding (and he was the only person riding them). The article talked about how thin the tires are, so I'd imagine that had something to do with the flat. Not exactly a glowing endorsement for their new tire.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

erj549 said:


> There's an article on VN talking about Specialized's new TT clincher tires, which he was riding (and he was the only person riding them). The article talked about how thin the tires are, so I'd imagine that had something to do with the flat. Not exactly a glowing endorsement for their new tire.


That's the only logical conclusion.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

By the way den bakker, did you see those pros pushing the physical limits of their machines? I did. Sagan almost low sided he was moving through that roundabout so hard...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

So did they talk about the Euskatel rider who crashed on the first roundabout. He was about the tenth rider through. I was just joking with my friend there about how terrible they ITT and boom he went down right in front of us. We were 100 yards past the first roundabout. About 2km. It was awesome getting pictures there, but sort of clueless to what is happening. The announcer got real excited about Cancellara as he was finishing, so we figured he won. The warm up was the best. For about an hour before they guys were riding the course at speed. Lots of great shots of the warm ups. I have about 200 shots altogether. Haven't looked at them yet, but will post in another thread when I get a chance to preview them.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

foto said:


> By the way den bakker, did you see those pros pushing the physical limits of their machines? I did. Sagan almost low sided he was moving through that roundabout so hard...


Of tires. The bikes were doing just fine. I look forward to what conclusions you are going to draw about cannondales

Edited: sorry was to fast there. Yes tt bikes turns like an oil tanker. That has nothing to do with racing bikes. And in any case, how many different frames have cancallara won a prologue in the tour on and how many has he lost?


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Ride of the day, anyone?

Some very impressive rides out there today. Faboo was, of course, fabulous. But 'Cancellara Wins Prologue' is hardly headline news. Some puncheurs, Chavanel especially, put up good times, hoping maybe to take a few seconds on the uphill finishes this week and step into yellow.

But the ride of the day for me was Daniel Martin. Only 24 seconds down in 55th place. The first of the real grimpeurs, he managed the same time as Gustav Larsson, a silver medallist in the 2009 World Champs. And he was ahead of many other notable TT riders including Rogers (a World Champ), DZ (American Champ), Grabsch (also a World Champ), and Leipheimer.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

MattSoutherden said:


> Ride of the day, anyone?


 Gorka Verdugo Marcotegui (Euskatel) is my rider of the day. He crashed very heavily in the first round about, got back up on a new bike and still beat seven riders.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

foto said:


> Sagan almost low sided he was moving through that roundabout so hard...


Like a mountain biker! Bit of a foot dab and carry on.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

den bakker said:


> I look forward to what conclusions you are going to draw about cannondales


According to the commercial that airs several time per hour, the Cannondal System Six Evo is the Best Bike In the World.


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

NextTime said:


> Crikey - Leipheimer didn't fair well.


Yeah, whahappened there?


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Weltyed - thanks for showing up again and doing these stage previews again - they are really great. It really enhances the experience of following the tour, which really requires looking at a few sources to figure out course, follow progress, and all of that.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

That prologue was the best advertising for Specialized tires ever


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Late to post as I just caught this article featuring some of the TT bikes:
Gallery: Time Trial Bikes At The Tour's Opening Prologue | Cyclingnews.com



> Most of the gear today was rather standard stuff but a recent UCI technical ruling factored in yet again. This time around, the sport's governing body has decided that add-on friction material (i.e. grip tape) on saddles and handlebars was not permitted if it wasn't originally built into the product itself.


Disgusting UCI scum. That + the 3 degree variance rule (for saddle tilt) is ridiculous. I'm surprised no rider called out the UCI and left - similar to how Casey Stoner is retiring early (early in his prime) in MotoGP partly because Dorna's rules are getting ridiculous.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Question? Why was Cancellara given the 2nd to last position? He wasn't anywhere near the top ten in last years tour, nor is he the current world TT champion. Did he switch spots with Frank, is that allowed? I thought there was some basis on reverse order?
Thanks


----------

